# Subs Wanted Central CT



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking for subs for work at commercial properties in central CT.


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

Marbleman;1481418 said:


> Looking for subs for work at commercial properties in central CT.


What kind of locations are you looking to sub out? I am interested in some more account this year. Send me an email or give me a call on my cell. 860-250-5229.

Thanks, chris


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

How central of CT?


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

The accounts are all commercial, we are out of middletown, but have some in bristol, new britian and meriden


----------

